# Burning desire to change career



## StaroftheSea (10 Apr 2008)

Hi,

I'm teaching for the past ten years. During that time I've done a JEB diploma in I.T. and a Masters in Computer Applications in Education which I didn't use (I lacked interest) I have tefl cert and did that for short while (not interested, especially having taught children all year....) I gave workshops to teachers and presented summer courses (enjoyed that but been there and done that now and no pay as well) I 've ran summer camps for children too (enjoyed but been there done tht now as well) I also help to mantain the family farm (but no sense of achievement there now either) I love my teaching job but I want to achieve more. I want to acomplish. I would like to have a secondary income as well, where i could invest my holiday time into something that would give me satisfaction and a feeling of achievement...  I like to be working towards something and I feel that I have huge potential but no direction. it's like driving in a fog - it's slow and I'm not sure where I'm going.  I'm taking a career break this year and would love some ideas as to something I could do so that when I return to work next year I could invest my time into this new skill/business idea/or whatever etc  and develop it further. any ideas however crazy sounding would be appreciated!


----------



## Complainer (10 Apr 2008)

How about something related to education that doesn't actually involve teaching? Maybe selling some kind of product or service to schools or teachers?


----------



## StaroftheSea (10 Apr 2008)

Hi Complainer,
A few years ago I spent a summer selling educational equipment to schools through summer course venues. I thought that I would love it and that I would love meeting and chating to people and tht I'd be good at it.  However that experience was less than uplifting... apart from clocking up serious milage on what was then my pride and joy (a blue toyota starlet!) I also clocked up quite a few wrinkles trying to make sales and not long after ruled that avenue of adventure out for me. thanks for the idea though!


----------



## PM1234 (11 Apr 2008)

Not sure if this is something you'd be interested in at all but perhaps photography or filming? A friend of mine did a course in video shooting? and photography and now takes wedding photographs and videos. The work usually comes by word of mouth but if you have contacts through education, work may come your way in the form of school portraits etc?  

To be honest I'm not sure how much money can be made as a lot of people are doing this sort of thing. My friend does it as a sideline and while it takes time to build up a (good) reputation, she enjoys and is interested in it.


----------



## Madangan (11 Apr 2008)

Try talking to Eric Guiry, an occupational psychologist in Monkstown. I was given his name on foot of a similar query on AAM last year. I did not use him but since getting his name heard about him from a second source also. Might be worth a phonecall?


----------



## lw92567 (11 Apr 2008)

Would you enjoy working for an online university? The University of Phoenix is a popular one for adults seeking an advanced degree in the U.S.


----------



## StaroftheSea (15 Apr 2008)

thanks for all those replies and suggestions....keep them coming!


----------



## efm (16 Apr 2008)

How about writing a book ? - maybe a fictional novel or maybe a tell all expose of the horrible lot of teachers in Ireland.  Maybe start a blog or try and learn some progamming or web langauge and use it to come up with some funky new way of educating children.


----------

